# Gehäuse vibriert; Festplatte ist der übeltäter



## Black*Dragon* (4. Oktober 2013)

*Gehäuse vibriert; Festplatte ist der übeltäter*

Hallo Leute,

 folgendes Problem taucht bei mir schon länger auf. Mein Gehäuse vibriert. Ok ich gebe zu es ist ein Luxusproblem. Nervt aber trotzdem. Ich war schon soweit ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen aber mich spricht keins an, zu teuer oder zu viel Plaste. Also wie krieg ich Ruhe in die Kiste? Meiner Vermutung nach ist sie verzogen, da sie oft transportiert wird und wackelig auf ihren Beinen steht. Bei dem Gehäuse handelt es sich um ein "Chieftec Mesh CH-01".

 Meine Lösungsvorschläge:
 -Dämmung kaufen
 -Neu vernieten

 Ganz ehrlich wenn ich wüsste das es wirklich hilft würde ich es machen. Ansonsten lasst gerne Produkt oder Lösungsvorschläge hier 

 Gruß


----------



## shadie (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert; Festplatte ist der übeltäter*

Wenn du nicht basteln möchtest schau mal hier 

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » HDD-Entkoppler

Es vibriert ja im Prinzip nur da, wo die Festplatte kontakt hat.
Eventuell helfen bei dir schon diese Gummischeiben für wenig geld.


----------



## poiu (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert; Festplatte ist der übeltäter*

wenn es wirklich so ramponiert ist, hilft nur neu vernieten und abdichten bzw neues kaufen


----------



## Black*Dragon* (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert; Festplatte ist der übeltäter*

@shadie Die Ringe habe ich besorgt zwar nicht über Caseking sondern über ebay. Sind aber leider zu dick aber ein versuch wars wert. Habe schon ne andere Verwendung für Sie gefunden.

Na gut dann wird es auf neu vernieten hinauslaufen.

Über einen Vorschlag für vernünftige Dämmung würde ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja es ist schwer ordentlichen Ersatz für so ein Chieftec zu finden, normalerweise kann man das von ner Brücke schmeißen und das einzige was dann nen schaden hat ist die Straße... 

Wenn dir das Gehäuse inkl. Belüftungmöglichkeiten reicht dann behalte es.

Die vibrationen kommen nicht wegen den nieten sondern weil das Konzept wie die 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke eingebaut werden einfach fail ist. 

Zwei Möglichkeiten gibt es, so habe ich mein Chieftec auch leise bekommen:

1. HDD in nen 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht einbauen mit einem Sharkoon Vibe Fixer.

2. Zwischen die HDD und den lila Laufwerksschienen etwas Papier ( oder filz oder sonst was) packen und dann mit etwas Spannung in die Halterung schieben.

Suchs dir aus


----------



## kegg (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert; Festplatte ist der übeltäter*

Hm die effektivste und vermutlich günstigste Lösung: Ein Küchenschwamm unter die HDD

Ich hab einen quer durch geschnitten und er fängt immer noch alles auf. Habe nun beide HDD's auf einem Teil liegen und ich höre NUR NOCH den NT Lüfter, wirklich, du hörst die Festplatte nicht mehr. Das gesamte Surren was man sonst hört kommt lediglich durch den Körperschall des Gehäuses so zur Geltung. Also ich kann dir das nur empfehlen.


----------



## blautemple (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert; Festplatte ist der übeltäter*

Wenn du die Festplatte nciht hörst, ist dein PC einfach relativ laut, die hört man nämlich immer, da kannst du entkoppeln wie du willst


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert; Festplatte ist der übeltäter*



kegg schrieb:


> Hm die effektivste und vermutlich günstigste Lösung: Ein Küchenschwamm unter die HDD


 
So habe ich es auch gemacht, nachdem eine meiner Festplatten die Vibationen über den Käfig bis aufs ganze Gehäuse übertragen hatte. Super effektiv und mit wenigen Cents dazu kostengünstig.


----------



## kegg (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert; Festplatte ist der übeltäter*



blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn du die Festplatte nciht hörst, ist dein PC einfach relativ laut, die hört man nämlich immer, da kannst du entkoppeln wie du willst


 

Hab ein sehr altes Netzteil, das ist der lauteste Teil und mit Abstand am lautesten.

Natürlich nur im IDLE, wenn ich 100 % Last auf allem hätte wirds natürlich lauter, da ich keine WaKü hab


----------

